# Overgroomed baby



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

while watching all my Arps play around, i noticed that one of them has less hair. because of this, she/he looks skinny and i can see her/his skin which is pink. i thought maybe mite or something wrong with her body but 1 day, i found out. i saw Arputina grooming her/him! even on her/his buttocks! what should i do to prevent this?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Dont do anything leave them, thats called grooming its what a mummy does to clean her babies..... :roll:

If she is over grooming and its leading to health problems cull the baby


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Or don't let the mother have any more babies if she is grooming her baby to the point that it has lost hair. It could also just be unhealthy or have a fur type mutation.


----------

